# QLD theodore



## Sunnycoastyaker (Jul 27, 2010)

Im looking to fish the dawson river wich is fresh water and apperntly lately there have been some crocs spotted im asking if anyone knows weather or not in a 3.2m kayak its dangours or if there are some noteable sized crocs in there . if not in a few weeks would any one want to show me round and go for a fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Depends how hungry the crocs are :lol:


----------

